# Red belly acting strange



## Fox (Apr 21, 2004)

i have 3 red bellies, about 4-5 inches long each. one is acting a bit odd...it's swimming toward the front of the tank, away from the others (it's a hex tank) and it seems a bit out of it, not quite as alert as the other two. the top side of it is really dark, the other two are red on the belly, silver in the middle and kinda grey on top, and this one is red on the belly, a little silver in the middle and almost black on the top, all the way down its nose. i'm not sure if color has much to do with it, i've seen them all dark like this before, but it was always at the same time, and while they were asleep. i've been feeding them catfish and beef heart, alternating. any ideas why this one might be feeling off? i've checked it for injuries and all i see is the usual chunk or two out of the fins, which seems to be healing quickly, as usual. there's no signs of ich, fin rot, parasites, or other illness on any of them, and i figure most of these types of things come in tank-wide plagues...the other two are acting alert and chipper, yellow-bellied cowards like usual....the one in question doesn't seem as scared as the three of them usually are.

sorry the lack of pics, the dog ate the cam...>.<


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Fox,
don't sweat it. every P has a different personality and if there are no signs of illness or parasites then you may just be seeing your P's differences in behavior. a bold fish like that will be a lot of fun when it gets larger.


----------

